

The Twitter Addict Who Dreams in 140 Characters - padrack
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/07/13/tweet-relief-twitter-addicts-get-their-140-fix/

======
evilswan
"Living among media-obsessed New Yorkers, including some who employ two
computers, one for work and one for TweetDeck..."

Um.. second display? Second desktop? Spaces?

------
wisp558
This is sad. There is more to life than 140 character bursts, even if your job
revolves around the platform. The idea of wasting 18-20 hours a day (as in the
article) revolts me. I'd rather read a novel (or try to write one!). Or learn
a programming language. Or go hiking. Or SOMETHING.

~~~
bproper
To be fair, Andy Carvin (@acarvin) was spending 20 hours a day on Twitter only
when he was covering a revolution.

~~~
wisp558
True, but that leaves 4 hours a day to sleep, let alone have a worthwhile
life. But who am I to judge, I suppose.

------
Shenglong
_According to Cosette Rae, the executive director of reSTART, the first clinic
in the United States dedicated to treating internet addiction, cases related
to Twitter are on the rise._

I just tweeted a 140 character version of that. Irony? :)

